

The Danger of Being Neighborly Without a Permit - zimbu668
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2015/02/little-free-library-crackdown/385531/?single_page=true

======
mikerichards
_Last summer in Kansas, a 9-year-old was loving his Little Free Library until
at least two residents proved that some people will complain about anything no
matter how harmless and city officials pushed the boundaries of literal-
mindedness:_

The problem is that there aren't consequences for people that harassed this
little kid. There aren't consequences for the busybody, no-do-gooders or the
city councilmen.

This also reminds me that there aren't consequences for prosecuting attorneys
that go after people on very shady evidence.

Checks and Balances are out of wack these days. I would hope that the citizens
of that kids town would stigmatize those folks that harassed the 9-year-old
and they vote out the bums that shut down this kids little library.

But this is what happens when you let government bureaucrats regulate so much
of our lives. You get what you vote for.

